
California is becoming a nightmare. Here's why the state is getting unlivable - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/california-unlivable-nightmare-housing-climate-change-2019-11
======
blacksqr
Nothing says a place is unlivable like record-high rents and real estate
values.

~~~
foxyv
Don't forget untenable fuel costs, taxes on electric cars, un-walkable cities,
and horrible public transportation!

Bonus Edit: Skyrocketing water bills, high electricity costs, and power
outages

------
sarcasmatwork
This belongs here as it is related:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckdevore/2018/11/27/trumps-r...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/chuckdevore/2018/11/27/trumps-
right-about-californias-fires-it-wasnt-climate-change-two-new-california-laws-
prove-it/#50cd3b6d22e3)

